# what ethnicity are you?



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

please comment and specifity which exact race you are in the comment section,f you are mix say with what?

im brazilain, french, african american,hispanic, native american


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

From the carribean, Guyana South America.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

@these options


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Caucasian and europian are the same thing.......anyway italian, scillian, polish and czech


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm northern European - Dutch


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

Those are , peculiar, choices to put. May I ask what the difference between European and Caucasian is?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Portuguese.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Scottish,well a Shetlander .


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mexican up in hereeeee. Where all my ese's at?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Reagan

lol jk

but I'm actually related to the Kennedys...


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

mainley African American and PuertoRican(Taino Indian) but french , European, native american.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

ok caucasian and eaurpean is the same thing i made a mistake 
i


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> @these options


why?

i tried my best to thnk of all the races if ur race is not there then comment


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> @these options


Better than the one where Hispanics and Middle Easterners are lumped together


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Caucasian. Uhh... ya, that's it I guess!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> @these options


Word lol. Central American OR Hispanic. Oh. And Spaniards are Hispanic now. Oh. Also, the things listed in the parentheses are nationalities, not races. Damn lol.

I'm of Hispanic ethnicity.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

American of( distant, distant, so distant I can't go to Africa and point out relatives) African Descent.:blank


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> @these options


:hahaOne of the funniest ones I ever seen.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm colored


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> I'm colored


:lol 2nd funniest I've ever seen.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mixed race - Half British, half Chinese


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> Word lol. Central American OR Hispanic. Oh. And Spaniards are Hispanic now. Oh. Also, the things listed in the parentheses are nationalities, not races. Damn lol.
> 
> I'm of Hispanic ethnicity.


but u get what im trying to say right?
i aploud u for correcting me but it really makes no difference 
if u understand what im saying


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Laotian


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> Word lol. Central American OR Hispanic. Oh. And Spaniards are Hispanic now. Oh. Also, the things listed in the parentheses are nationalities, not races. Damn lol.
> 
> I'm of Hispanic ethnicity.


do u do that to people in real life not just ONLINE world? correct everything that they say?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Born Canadian, however background is British and Portuguese.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

and obviously they're are more asian and hispanic and euopean nationalys i just didn't put them all


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Latvian and Dutch ancestry.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> but u get what im trying to say right?
> i aploud u for correcting me but it really makes no difference
> if u understand what im saying


I actually am still not sure if you want to know everyone's nationality or ethnicity, so I just answered the title question without voting.

It does make a difference because the poll choices are different from the question asked in your title. I've said my piece and I get that you're not going for accuracy here so no worries. Just had to point that out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> Word lol. Central American OR Hispanic. Oh. And Spaniards are Hispanic now. Oh. Also, the things listed in the parentheses are nationalities, not races. Damn lol.
> 
> I'm of Hispanic ethnicity.


I thought you were black? Was that someone else?


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I thought you were black? Was that someone else?


Black by race, Hispanic by ethnicity. Specifically, Black Panamanian-American.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> I actually am still not sure if you want to know everyone's nationality or ethnicity, so I just answered the title question without voting.
> 
> It does make a difference because the poll choices are different from the question asked in your title. I've said my piece and I get that you're not going for accuracy here so no worries. Just had to point that out.


well people here are posting what im asking someone sid their half brish and chinsese thats like what im asking


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> Black by race, Hispanic by ethnicity. Specifically, Black Panamanian-American.


im asking ethnicity and to be specific


----------



## Socialmisfit84 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Portuguese, African and Native.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Mixed: British/chinese. But I look Hispanic or something, i always thought.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Mixed: Martian and human


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

German, French, Danish


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

You forgot to add the option "Blacks from Africa". There's, like, a billion of them.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

These poll options don't make sense. My option isn't there since you consider Asians to be composed of only a handful of east Asian countries.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

meepie said:


> These poll options don't make sense. My option isn't there since you consider Asians to be composed of only a handful of east Asian countries.


Exactly.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

im white. haha
italian hungarian and polish


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Im half black half white...
I am the Smoke King
I am black!
I am swinging in the sky,
I am wringing worlds awry;
I am the thought of the throbbing mills,
I am the soul of the soul-toil kills,
Wraith of the ripple of trading rills;
Up I’m curling from the sod,
I am whirling home to God;
I am the Smoke King
I am black.

I am the Smoke King,
I am black!
I am wreathing broken hearts,
I am sheathing love’s light darts;
Inspiration of iron times
Wedding the toil of toiling climes,
Shedding the blood of bloodless crimes—
Lurid lowering ’mid the blue,
Torrid towering toward the true,
I am the Smoke King,
I am black.

I am the Smoke King,
I am black!
I am darkening with song,
I am hearkening to wrong!
I will be black as blackness can—
The blacker the mantle, the mightier the man!
For blackness was ancient ere whiteness began.
I am daubing God in night,
I am swabbing Hell in white:
I am the Smoke King
I am black.

I am the Smoke King
I am black!
I am cursing ruddy morn,
I am hearsing hearts unborn:
Souls unto me are as stars in a night,
I whiten my black men—I blacken my white!
What’s the hue of a hide to a man in his might?
Hail! great, gritty, grimy hands—
Sweet Christ, pity toiling lands!
I am the Smoke King
I am black.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

White as the driven snow. English, French, German and a little Russian thrown in just for fun.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Kuv yoj hmoob


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

African American. Have some Native American in me too. Specifically Blackfoot and Cherokee.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

meepie said:


> These poll options don't make sense. My option isn't there since you consider Asians to be composed of only a handful of east Asian countries.


I saída turre are more asian options i just didnt put them all 
Obviosly if Ur asian u would vote asian even if Ur vietnamese and its not there 
I put asian in general those were just examples!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

English, German, polish, Russian.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im white my ancestors come from England


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

about 20-25% French, 40-50% British, 20-25% German/Austrian

There's some other crap in there that I don't really know of. All of my ancestors were in the US or Canada by 1860 or so, some as early as the 1600s. I'm 4th or 5th generation Californian (on one side). My great grandparents were born in Wisconsin, Minnesota, Oregon, Utah, Quebec, and California.

Some more trivia:

My great-great-great grandfather was mormon and was married to 3 sisters, one of which I'm descended from. I'm also a descendent of Daniel Boone.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> I saída turre are more asian options i just didnt put them all
> Obviosly if Ur asian u would vote asian even if Ur vietnamese and its not there
> I put asian in general those were just examples!


dud yu iz retrdad gooby pls


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

thing said:


> dud yu iz retrdad gooby pls


LMAO


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

As far as I know I have a paternal great grandfather who was from England, somewhere in the midlands I don't know and a paternal great grandmother who was from Dunblane Scotland. All I can seem to find out about that town from a google search is that there was some terrible school shooting there.... after she left obviously.

Less specific than that just Scottish, English and I think some hidden Irish somewhere.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This poll makes me angry.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> African American. Have some Native American in me too. Specifically Blackfoot and Cherokee.


Lol, me being black from the south, every black I know always "claim" they got native in them. I always got a kick out of that.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

*sigh*
im not trying to be mean but 1 learn how to spell
1. spanish people or spaniards arent ''hispanic'' in fact hispanic isnt even a race, spanish people are european my father is spanish from spain and he is white, middle eastern isnt a race either.
2. why do people lay such an importance on race
who gives a **** wheter your white black or asian
or 1% of this 20% of this 0,000001 % of such.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I picked mixed race, but cbf'd going into detail. Just want to add, the Dominican Republic, Cuba and Puerto Rico are in the Caribbean.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> please comment and specifity which exact race you are in the comment section,f you are mix say with what?
> 
> im brazilain, french, african american,hispanic, native american


Woah, so many. I'm Asian 
By tribes, i'm Manadonese, Javanese and Padangnese descent.

My country has quite diverse look like any other race but Caucasian. Mostly *********, but some looked like African or Hispanic, even Carribean too.

South East Asia had faces that looked like Obama, Bruno Mars (too common, can't find the artist' pic for him), Rihanna, Penelope Cruz, Lucy Liu, slightly tanned Drew Barrymore, Mischa Barton, Rosie Huntington, etc.

Some proofs:

































































But They're all Asian races from one country. Only two of them are mixed Asian-Caucasian race (the Rosie and Mischa look alike).

Come on, if the OP doesn't know the difference, know she knows. Let's just learn some facts together shall we?

It's ridiculous where bashing beliefs must be tolerated and bashing races aren't.
*Bashing is bashing, none of it should be tolerated.*


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

^Bruno Mars has filipino blood iirc, hence the common look.

I'm Asian with German and Dutch great3x grandparents but people impression about me is that I look Arab, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, me being black from the south, every black I know always "claim" they got native in them. I always got a kick out of that.


Maybe they do. It's not uncommon for many people to have some 'native' in them.

Personally I know for a fact that I do since my great grandmother was full Native American.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

african american, mexican, french and native american


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Half Irish, half Cherokee.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm 100% Persian


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> Maybe they do. It's not uncommon for many people to have some 'native' in them.
> 
> Personally I know for a fact that I do since my great grandmother was full Native American.


lol, that's what they all say. that's why I always laugh.

"My great grandma on this side of the family was a seminole/chippewa" they always say that, In the back of my mind they will say anything to try to separate themselves from other blacks, it's cool I just get a kick out of it.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> lol, that's what they all say. that's why I always laugh.
> 
> "My great grandma on this side of the family was a seminole/chippewa" they always say that, In the back of my mind they will say anything to try to separate themselves from other blacks, it's cool I just get a kick out of it.


Yea ok. You know just because you believe they are trying "separate themselves from being black" doesn't mean it's true. I hope you're not trying to say that I am, being that you don't know me. I actually spent time with my great grandma before she passed and being that she looked and said she was native American, I'm pretty sure it's true lol.

Like you read, I identify as black and just because I do doesn't mean I have to forget about any other ethnicity in my blood. I just brought up my native American ancestry for the case of this forum. It's not like I go around saying "no I'm not JUST black, I'm native American too *****". I'm very proud to be and say I'm black.

Do you discredit, let's say, a white or Hispanic person when they "claim" to be German, Italian, Native American, and/or Irish? No. So don't do the same to black people.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This poll makes me angry.


i know bro its racist :teeth


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caucasian - fully Irish


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

jaymusic1992 said:


> african american, mexican, french and native american


Almost the same as me!


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> I picked mixed race, but cbf'd going into detail. Just want to add, the Dominican Republic, Cuba and Puerto Rico are in the Caribbean.


Sorry totally forgot about that


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

thing said:


> dud yu iz retrdad gooby pls


Ur making fun of the way I write? I'm not misspelling words my keypad on myipad isn't in English!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hispanic


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> Yea ok. You know just because you believe they are trying "separate themselves from being black" doesn't mean it's true. I hope you're not trying to say that I am, being that you don't know me. I actually spent time with my great grandma before she passed and being that she looked and said she was native American, I'm pretty sure it's true lol.
> 
> Like you read, I identify as black and just because I do doesn't mean I have to forget about any other ethnicity in my blood. I just brought up my native American ancestry for the case of this forum. It's not like I go around saying "no I'm not JUST black, I'm native American too *****". I'm very proud to be and say I'm black.
> 
> Do you discredit, let's say, a white or Hispanic person when they "claim" to be German, Italian, Native American, and/or Irish? No. So don't do the same to black people.


Lol, you offended? I'm just saying that's the "go to" ethnicity when other blacks want to explain their "good hair" or "redbone" skin. To me when all these people talk about these "heritages" they so call claim but don't practice anything that heritage does, they are just talking s&^% to try and separate themselves as well. They want to "stand out" and be "different" and "special", they expect people to go "ooohhh!!! and aHHH!!!" I go with "full of s^%$". It's cool that people want to be special, I'm just calling it how I see it.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, you offended? I'm just saying that's the "go to" ethnicity when other blacks want to explain their "good hair" or "redbone" skin. To me when all these people talk about these "heritages" they so call claim but don't practice anything that heritage does, they are just talking s&^% to try and separate themselves as well. They want to "stand out" and be "different" and "special", they expect people to go "ooohhh!!! and aHHH!!!" I go with "full of s^%$". It's cool that people want to be special, I'm just calling it how I see it.


I'm not offended, being that I'm telling you the truth. Just appalled that you would insinuate that I'm trying to "separate myself" from the black community, *if* you are trying to direct that at me.

But it's whatever. Can't make someone change their way of thinking.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm not offended, being that I'm telling you the truth. Just appalled that you would insinuate that I'm trying to "separate myself" from the black community, *if* you are trying to direct that at me.
> 
> But it's whatever. Can't make someone change their way of thinking.


Okay, you win, I wasn't saying that you in particular, because I haven't seen you up close and personal, but I question the people* I KNOW* because all of a sudden they want to claim other s&^%.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

White hispanic


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> Ur making fun of the way I write? I'm not misspelling words my keypad on myipad isn't in English!


if the letters are in the latin script, and they are as you aren't typing in, say, the cyrillic script, then it doesn't matter what layout is used - qwerty or otherwise.


----------



## Emu (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a mix of Swedish, German, Irish, and Cherokee!!!!


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Half Puerto Rican, 1/4 Scottish and 1/4 Irish haha.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

100% Dominicana.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Portuguese, Russian, English, Irish, and Mongolian.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

thing said:


> dud yu iz retrdad gooby pls





Octal said:


> LMAO


:haha


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> *sigh*
> 1. spanish people or spaniards arent ''hispanic'' in fact hispanic isnt even a race, spanish people are european my father is spanish from spain and he is white, middle eastern isnt a race either.





Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Well if you want to get technical, the term describes anything that has an affiliation with Spain, or the Spanish language. I think Spain would fall under that...


spain does fall under that. i'm from catalunya, esp - and we are hispanos. we are not latinos, though.

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=hispano
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispano


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

******


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> @these options


hahaha


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ******


lake elsinore's just the place for you!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> lake elsinore's just the place for you!


lake elsinore is an interesting mix of mexicans and white trash lol.

I miss Murrieta.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> spain does fall under that. i'm from catalunya, esp - and we are hispanos. we are not latinos, though.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=hispano
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispano


thought u all r hispanic!!

catalunya,, u r the $$$ who want independent from spain??


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> thought u all r hispanic!!
> 
> catalunya,, u r the $$$ who want independent from spain??


there's a not insignificant separatist movement, although the majority of catalans don't want to separate. catalunya isn't euskadi, the basque country, all eta status.

p.s what's with the dollar signs? $? and "independent"? or, rather, "independence"?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Native American


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, me being black from the south, every black I know always "claim" they got native in them. I always got a kick out of that.


Yeah I have heard this claim. What is interesting however is there was a show that took people who claimed this, and did DNA testing, only about five percent actually had ANY native blood, and that was minimal.

Usually I do not push the issue. My Cherokee blood was heresay (I was adopted by an English/German roots family) until I got my DNA test back. Unfortunately because of my adoption I cannot apply for tribal membership but apparently I am believed to be 1/2 Cherokee. My other half is Irish. Besides for my body type and certain Cherokee features, I appear to be more Irish. However, when for a short amount of time I lived near a fairly large Cherokee settlement, people there could tell my heritage right away.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

basuraeuropea said:


> spain does fall under that. i'm from catalunya, esp - and we are hispanos. we are not latinos, though.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=hispano
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispano


How popular is Alejandro Fernandez over there?


----------



## burnoutx (Sep 10, 2012)

Caucasian, European.

Scottish mother, English dad. I apparently look Irish, although I was born in England, but my dads parents are Irish.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you can't have a race/ethnicity/whatever poll without _someone _getting pissed off.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm German and Native American.

So, mixed race I guess?


----------



## TheComedian (Sep 6, 2012)

colder said:


> Hey, so first of all, Turks are not a European race.
> 
> Dutch people are not a race either, they are part of the Germanic race.
> 
> ...


That's the problem with race. Most of us wouldn't agree on how specific "race" gets and the difference between ethnicity and race.
There is no such thing as a "Jewish race" btw. Most white ethnic Jews are a mix between a European race/s and their old Middle Eastern race/s.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a paddy


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> there's a not insignificant separatist movement, although the majority of catalans don't want to separate. catalunya isn't euskadi, the basque country, all eta status.
> 
> p.s what's with the dollar signs? $? and "independent"? or, rather, "independence"?


$$$= wealthiest part of spain!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

colder said:


> Hey, so first of all, Turks are not a European race.
> 
> Dutch people are not a race either, they are part of the Germanic race.
> 
> ...


1-thought they r Africans not mixed race!

2-true, and today most Arabs r not Arabs they r followers

3-interesting,,

4-We can't say that Jews r a RACE!,, there r Ashkenazi Jews,Mizrahi Jews and Falash (AS FAR AS I KNOW)

and it seems there is a lot of hate between eastern european jews and others!.. back in the 60's all Arab Jews from Yemen and Iraq = They throw them in the desert camps for 7 years! all that coz they r Arabs!

and as far as I know people in Finland r not pure race! (not talking about immigrants)
======
I don't know a lot about Races,,,,,and thought ethnicity and race= The same thing!


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

colder said:


> Ethnicity and race are the same thing.


no they're not.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

colder said:


> Well, if you go by the definition, they're not. You are right. But at the point we are at today, in discussion to most people they mean pretty much the same thing. And in most cases there is a high positive correlation between race and ethnicity. So lets not fight over details.


semantics really isn't an issue here. the details happen to be particularly important as ethnicity and race are vastly different and amongst those educated, race and ethnicity (as well as nationality) hold their distinct meanings. further dissemination of improper usage of race, ethnicity, and nationality only muddles it all even more greatly for those like the OP.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

colder said:


> I agree.
> But hey, unlike OP, at least I spelled it right, huh?


lol, yeah. hahaha


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

colder said:


> I suspect this is of special importance to you because of that whole Catalonia situation?


haha, no. i'm not a crazy catalan nationalist.

it's just that there are various ethnic groups throughout the world that belong to various racial categorizations, despite said racial categorizations being socially-constructed concepts based largely on phenotype rather than on genetics and they often don't overlap, and when they do, there are vast differences between, say, an ethnic swede and an ethnic italian, who belong to the same 'race' or an ethnic japanese and an ethnic kazakh, who similarly belong to the same 'race'.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

why don't all of u correctors shut the **** up if ur so perfect why the hell are u on a social anxiety website!!!!


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

and why the **** is everyone getting do ****ing pist about it its sooo annoying if ur ethnicity race or nationality is not on there ****ing say what u are. Don't start an argument 
about whats the diff or whats not a race or anything i didn't ****ing ask that did i? did i asked anyone for a spell check no! and wht the **** does it matter to u if i spell something wrong are u my mother? so if u all u correctors and negative comments u guys need to shut the hell up im getting seriously tired of it and instead of focusing on correcting people o the internet focus on ur own real lives focus on being social and making friends and talking to people instead of spending ur time correcting people online its lame and doing that ur gonna have no social life and be on SAS alone and wonder why your social anxiety is worsening because u take all ur time picking on others online instead of having a REAL LIFE!for a long time sorry for being so blunt im just tired of all thses frecken losers on the internet picking on me its being a long time i wanted to say this and i know im not the only person that feels this way i speak for a lot of others when i say focus on urself instead of critizing someone u don't even know people online take even the simplest thing or questions up the a** and make it so personal. and to all those who answered my question thank u so much i appriacte it.(muah!!)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> why don't all of u correctors shut the **** up if ur so perfect why the hell are u on a social anxiety website!!!!


Don't sweat it, some people are just too anal about the most minute things. The options you put up there are fine.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> why don't all of u correctors shut the **** up if ur so perfect why the hell are u on a social anxiety website!!!!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

musiclover55 said:


> African American. Have some Native American in me too. Specifically Blackfoot and Cherokee.


same here


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> and why the **** is everyone getting do ****ing pist about it its sooo annoying if ur ethnicity race or nationality is not on there ****ing say what u are. Don't start an argument
> about whats the diff or whats not a race or anything i didn't ****ing ask that did i? did i asked anyone for a spell check no! and wht the **** does it matter to u if i spell something wrong are u my mother? so if u all u correctors and negative comments u guys need to shut the hell up im getting seriously tired of it and instead of focusing on correcting people o the internet focus on ur own real lives focus on being social and making friends and talking to people instead of spending ur time correcting people online its lame and doing that ur gonna have no social life and be on SAS alone and wonder why your social anxiety is worsening because u take all ur time picking on others online instead of having a REAL LIFE!for a long time sorry for being so blunt im just tired of all thses frecken losers on the internet picking on me its being a long time i wanted to say this and i know im not the only person that feels this way i speak for a lot of others when i say focus on urself instead of critizing someone u don't even know people online take even the simplest thing or questions up the a** and make it so personal. and to all those who answered my question thank u so much i appriacte it.(muah!!)


To be fair, this was a very poorly compiled list. It should have been:

Mestizo (Central/Latin America)
Pardo (Mixed Brazilians, mixed white/black/native South Americans)
Native Indian/Aboriginal (Canada US, Australia)
"White" (typical American or Canadian white, South Africa etc, all whites overseas who can't trace their background)
European Caucasian (Europe,)
Black (African, West Indian, Black Domincans, Brazilians etc)
Oriental (Japan, Korea, China)
South Asian (India, Pakistan)
South-East Asian (Samoa, Indonesia, Phillipines)
Arab (North African, Middle Eastern)

I think I got all the major groups without going too specific lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am part German, part English Irish, and part Native American.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

More Greek than English I hope. My mum's side is the Greek side, dad's English.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

everyones mixed durrr


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

common american whiteboy


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenos said:


> common american whiteboy


southern whiteboy, northern, western or eastern? :sus


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

StayingMotivated said:


> southern whiteboy, northern, western or eastern? :sus


I have no idea. My Dad's from New Orleans, my Mom's from Detroit, and I grew up in San Francisco. So I guess everything _but_ eastern. Honestly I have no real regional identity.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> To be fair, this was a very poorly compiled list. It should have been:
> 
> Mestizo (Central/Latin America)
> Pardo (Mixed Brazilians, mixed white/black/native South Americans)
> ...


i'm not going to create a new list, but rather point out the fallacies in your updated list, which, perhaps, is equally as muddled as the original.

all those from central and south america (latin america) are not mestizo, i.e. there are latin americans of all ethnic groupings and of nearly all conceivable mixtures. the spanish and portuguese colonial caste systems still holds the majority of ethnic categorizations within the area - e.g. (using spanish rather than portuguese orthography) criollos, castizos, mestizos, mulatos, indios/indigenas, cholos, zambos, lobos, ******, coyotes, etc.

pardo is specific to brazil and is extremely vague in definitions held. many of the categorizations aforementioned largely encompass the same grouping within spanish-speaking as well as portuguese-speaking latin american countries.

aboriginal peoples would encompass all of the natives from anywhere, i suppose, as an aboriginal simply means an indigenous person to any specific area. that aside, native indians or native americans don't start at the us/mexican border and extend north, but rather are present throughout the americas, e.g. the indios or indigenas of latin america.

oriental should be east asian. oriental holds negative connotations and is not widely used to describe people of east-asian descent any longer.

oh, and samoans are not southeast asians, but are rather pacific islanders.

finally, all of those from the middle east and north africa are not arabs. many, if not most within the region are arabized, however there are large groupings of people within north africa and the northern middle east who are not arab in ethnic origin, e.g. the berbers, the moors, the jews, the turks, the persians, the kurds, et al.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Asian Indian though I have been in US for 12 years now.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i'm not going to create a new list, but rather point out the fallacies in your updated list, which, perhaps, is equally as muddled as the original.
> 
> all those from central and south america (latin america) are not mestizo, i.e. there are latin americans of all ethnic groupings and of nearly all conceivable mixtures. the spanish and portuguese colonial caste systems still holds the majority of ethnic categorizations within the area - e.g. (using spanish rather than portuguese orthography) criollos, castizos, mestizos, mulatos, indios/indigenas, cholos, zambos, lobos, ******, coyotes, etc.


Notice how I included other races/ethnicities? Of course not every latin American is mestizo, it was simply a option. I would expect a black or white Argentinian or Colombian to identify as white or black.



basuraeuropea said:


> pardo is specific to brazil and is extremely vague in definitions held. many of the categorizations aforementioned largely encompass the same grouping within spanish-speaking as well as portuguese-speaking latin american countries.


Not really. If you can't tell the difference between pardo (mixed) and a pure black or white person, you are blind.



basuraeuropea said:


> aboriginal peoples would encompass all of the natives from anywhere, i suppose, as an aboriginal simply means an indigenous person to any specific area. that aside, native indians or native americans don't start at the us/mexican border and extend north, but rather are present throughout the americas, e.g. the indios or indigenas of latin america.


The problem is that people like you want to get so specific into different groups, we might as well list the hundreds of ethnicities out there. Aboriginals are generally classified as native indians of north america and australia.



basuraeuropea said:


> oriental should be east asian. oriental holds negative connotations and is not widely used to describe people of east-asian descent any longer.


I will continue to use Oriental, to call it an offensive term is submitting to PC nonsense. Oriental is someone who hails from "the east" or the Orient. This includes the typical asian looking people you see everyday.



basuraeuropea said:


> finally, all of those from the middle east and north africa are not arabs. many, if not most within the region are arabized, however there are large groupings of people within north africa and the northern middle east who are not arab in ethnic origin, e.g. the berbers, the moors, the jews, the turks, the persians, the kurds, et al.


Ok


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> Notice how I included other races/ethnicities? Of course not every latin American is mestizo, it was simply a option. I would expect a black or white Argentinian or Colombian to identify as white or black.
> 
> Not really. If you can't tell the difference between pardo (mixed) and a pure black or white person, you are blind.
> 
> ...


uhh...okay. fallacies pointed out and you've done a nice job reemphasizing them.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

StayingMotivated said:


> everyones mixed durrr


are we done yet? LOL


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

oh no wait keep going. back and fourth. it makes a big difference. really A HUGEEEEEEEEEEEE difference. no really keep it up. hmm lets get it to 12 pages quick!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I can help 
hmmmm 

there are only four races: BLACK/ White/ Yellow/Red

duhh didn't you learn that in school.

ok now let's go back and fourth with research. yes it matters :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

darn I forgot RAINBOW. okay so there are 5 racial categories. hmm wait I think there may be 4 more. what are they?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Koala :teeth


that's my favorite one  I know some!~


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> uhh...okay. fallacies pointed out and you've done a nice job reemphasizing them.


I tried to give a general, short but specific list of ethnicities, but you choose to debunk them and break them into the hardcore specifics.

Let's break it down, using the ethnic groups that came off the top of my head

Uzbek, Caucasian, Makoa, Berbe,r Hmong, Hutu, Creole, Kurdish, Finn, Sami, Slovak, Bantu, Kazak, Celtic, Cherokee, Nordic, Igbo, Tamil, Korean.

See how it gets problematic ..


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> I tried to give a general, short but specific list of ethnicities, but you choose to debunk them and break them into the hardcore specifics.
> 
> Let's break it down, using the ethnic groups that came off the top of my head
> 
> ...


you've listed a number of random ethnic groups irrelevant to the topic being discussed.

your categorisations are just as flawed as the originals. i pointed out the flaws, stating very clearly initially that i was not to make a new list, however should i have, it would look very different from your list and the original, for the matter.

educate yourself on terminology, and which ethnic groups belong within each respective categorisation before pointing out the error in someone else's ways.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yes it's working!!!!!!!! keep it up cause it's funny


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> you've listed a number of random ethnic groups irrelevant to the topic being discussed.
> 
> your categorizations are just as flawed as the originals. i pointed out the flaws, stating very clearly initially that i was not to make a new list, however should i have, it would look very different from your list and the original, for the matter.
> 
> educate yourself on terminology, and which ethnic groups belong within which categorization before pointing out the error in someone else's ways.


Hah, you talk about proper categorization, please tell us what your list is then?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

:clap:clap:clap:clap


Aphexfan said:


> :boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> Hah, you talk about proper categorization, please tell us what your list is then?


this is so interesting. I love it. go on:boogie


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> Hah, you talk about proper categorization, please tell us what your list is then?


again, for the third time, i've stated that i am not to make a new list as this is not my thread and it would take a bit more time than i'm willing to give. i simply stated, and i'll state it again, that your logic is flawed and you have no right to criticise another's given your own fallacies which i've kindly highlighted for you to contemplate.

my work here is done.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

ok here's the cliff note version.

again

Black/White/yellow/Red/Rainbow/Koala 

I'm missing some.. help


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> my work here is done.


noooooo:no


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

StayingMotivated said:


> noooooo:no


you may continue where i've left off!


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> again, for the third time, i've stated that i am not to make a new list as this is not my thread and it would take a bit more time than i'm willing to give. i simply stated, and i'll state it again, that your logic is flawed and you have no right to criticise another's given your own fallacies which i've kindly highlighted for you to contemplate.
> 
> my work here is done.


That's kinda like a psychologist debunking someones problems, but not suggesting solutions to fix them.

You have no right to criticize my list if you are too lazy to compile your own. Maybe you realize that it just isn't possible to do it in a short, concise and directly accurate manner. :stu


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> That's kinda like a psychologist debunking someones problems, but not suggesting solutions to fix them.
> 
> You have no right to criticize my list if you are too lazy to compile your own. Maybe you realize that it just isn't possible to do it in a short, concise and directly accurate manner. :stu


the psychologist gets paid for his/her work and that's the key difference. engaging in mundane discourse with a wall for free is a different story.

that said, i'd look to the US census categories - they are by no means perfect, although they are much closer to than anything you or the original poster has come up with.

k, really, my work here is done. stayingmotivated is to resume where i've left off with koalas and whatnot.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> the psychologist gets paid for his/her work and that's the key difference. engaging in mundane discourse with a wall for free is a different story.
> 
> *that said, i'd look to the US census categories - they are by no means perfect, although they are much closer to than anything you or the original poster has come up with.*
> 
> k, really, my work here is done. stayingmotivated is to resume where i've left off with koalas and whatnot.


:haha . This is a census that classifies Arabs and the most Aztec looking Mexicans as being white.

Get outta here rofl.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> :haha . This is a census that classifies Arabs and the most Aztec looking Mexicans as being white.
> 
> Get outta here rofl.


are you ready?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> :haha . This is a census that classifies Arabs and the most Aztec looking Mexicans as being white.
> 
> Get outta here rofl.


wrong.

http://www.census.gov/population/race/



> People who identify their origin as Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish may be of any race.


http://www.census.gov/population/race/about/

and again, they are by no means perfect, but they are closer to than anything you or the OP has come up with. separate the peoples of non-eurocentric phenotype of the mideast from the white category and you have something close to ideal as a means of collecting data in a simplified, succinct fashion.
http://www.prb.org/Articles/2009/questionnaire.aspx


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oops, I think I was referring to the one for crime.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Filipino


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Polish window cleaner/chauvinist Eskimo


----------

